# Badass Gaming PC for 80K



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:* Gaming,some more gaming and then some more Gaming  Skyrim(2K texture Pack Mod and various other mods), Crysis(again with HD texture pack),CODs,FIFAs and all the Games for the next 2 year at least.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* Maximum 80K, +-5K

*3. Planning to overclock?
Ans*:Not instantly. Maybe after a year if I feel it is not up to the competition.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:* Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit,Windows 8 64bit

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:* Have a1TB HDD,only need a SSD for performance.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans*:Yes want a monitor. Minimum 22 inch and more if budget allows.Full HD obviously. 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans* :Will be using my Seagate 1 TB hard disk a few months old,except that need EVERYTHING.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:* Will start purchasing components as soon as I finalize the configuration.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:* I've not assembled a whole desktop before as my last desktop was assembled by my big bro around 6 years ago. But since then I've played around with my old desktop a lot and have a fair idea about what to do. So I'll do it myself. If you think it is not a right decision please tell me.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:* I'm currently in Rewa (Madhya Pradesh) and it is a small city so I do not hope to find many components here.I'll check the local market once but will probably buy everything online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:* There are a few specific requirements. As mentioned in the title I want the PC to look badass. So I'll probably want a nice looking cabinet.Also,I want a monitor with a narrow bezel. Also suggest a good Speaker System. The system needs to have Wi-Fi adapter as my broadband is connected to my download rig and this rig will be connected to internet through Wi-Fi.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

*Component**Product**Price (rs)*ProcessorIntel i5 2500k13000
MotherboardAsus P8Z77-M Pro12932
Ram2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz cl92548
Graphics CardMsi HD7850 Power Edition OC16600Hard Drive1tb Western Digital Cavair Blue5406Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1114
PC CaseCorsair Carbide 400R4576Power Supply UnitCorsair GS6004576MonitorAOC I2251FW 21.5" Full HD LED8239MouseLogitech G4001885KeyboardMicrosoft Sidewinder X42412Heatsink
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo2101
*TOTAL*
75389


Prices taken from diff sites..street prices should be similar...
Source: OCfreak's Gaming PC Buying GUIDE


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ Very nice configuration. Exactly what I had in mind> A few things,please also suggest a 24" monitor and a speaker. Isn't Sidewinder X4 unavailable now? Thaks mate.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

^^overkill FTW 

Monitor
AOC e2352 Phz 23" LED 3D14490Link

u really should check out the link given


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^overkill FTW
> 
> Monitor
> AOC e2352 Phz 23" LED 3D14490Link
> ...



True Checking out the link. Meanwhile,how about some non 3d monitors. I totally hate the present state of 3d technology.

I would like to know one thing. Being AMD chipset based card,7850 does not have support for PhysX and CUDA technologies of NVIDIA? Do they make big impact? Is it a serious drawback?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

^^nope....physx and cuda as of now dont make a big dent unless u are a fanboy 
try dell u2311...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think there are games which use CUDA GP-GPU technology to improve game Graphics. PhysX might be useful but there are only very few games which use it and fewer can show dramatic display quality improvement by implementing it. Actually both of these technologies are reaching their EOL due to the rise of open architecture based languages like OpenCL. In future it is going to be used to improve game quality by performing the computation of Dynamic Lighting, FOD etc in GPU.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^nope....physx and cuda as of now dont make a big dent unless u are a fanboy
> try dell u2311...



Nope,no fan boyism for me. Have read about those technologies in many ads that's why asked. Yup,have seen the Dell U2311H at recommended at many forums and websites it looks really good but the low response time can result in ghosting while gaming.



Cilus said:


> I don't think there are games which use CUDA GP-GPU technology to improve game Graphics. PhysX might be useful but there are only very few games which use it and fewer can show dramatic display quality improvement by implementing it. Actually both of these technologies are reaching their EOL due to the rise of open architecture based languages like OpenCL. In future it is going to be used to improve game quality by performing the computation of Dynamic Lighting, FOD etc in GPU.


 Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## iSachin (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> *Component**Product**Price (rs)*ProcessorIntel i5 2500k13000
> MotherboardAsus P8Z77-M Pro12932
> Ram2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz cl92548
> Graphics CardMsi HD7850 Power Edition OC16600Hard Drive1tb Western Digital Cavair Blue5406Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1114
> ...



Why 7850 ??.. he can easily get a gtx 660 ti or 7870


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

@sumonpathak Bro,in the config you have given I don't need the 1TB HDD. Suggest 60-80 GB SSD isntead. Benq 24 inch LED - GL2450 Monitor: Flipkart.com   And how about this monitor?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

monitor is good...take OCZ vertex as SSD..should be around 8k...



iSachin said:


> Why 7850 ??.. he can easily get a gtx 660 ti or 7870


he wont be gaming at over 1080p..so a 7850 will be enough.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> monitor is good...take OCZ vertex as SSD..should be around 8k...



OK,thanks.



iSachin said:


> Why 7850 ??.. he can easily get a gtx 660 ti or 7870





sumonpathak said:


> monitor is good...take OCZ vertex as SSD..should be around 8k...
> 
> 
> he wont be gaming at over 1080p..so a 7850 will be enough.



What will be the improvement if I decide to splurge ,my cash on 660ti? More than 15FPS?


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 22, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Nope,no fan boyism for me. Have read about those technologies in many ads that's why asked. Yup,have seen the Dell U2311H at recommended at many forums and websites it looks really good but the low response time can result in ghosting while gaming.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the clarification.


Check out *Dell U2312HM* which is a e-IPS panel LED Monitor and w.r.t ghosting......i haven't experienced any.  
Dell U2312HM Review
It cost around 15k or less.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

@sumonpathak -  Why go for i5-2500k ? It wont give us PCIE 3.0 support, right ? All 7xxx series from AMD and 6xx series from NV are PCIE 3.0 cards. So until we have a Ivy Bridge processor, we wont be able to exploit PCIE 3.0 bus.
Agreed that 3570K does not give more than 5% increase in performance so 2500K owners should not think about upgrading to 3570k but for building new rigs 3570K is recommended as cost difference is only 2K. So IMO lovedonator should go for i5-3570K for pairing with Z77 mobo.

AOC 2353PHz is available for 13K in local markets now. Using it for last 4 months now... no issues encountered as of now. 3D functionality is provided by Tridef software which functions better with AMD cards.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 22, 2012)

takemein said:


> Check out *Dell U2312HM* which is a e-IPS panel LED Monitor and w.r.t ghosting......i haven't experienced any.
> Dell U2312HM Review
> It cost around 15k or less.



Saw it,was 17K on flipkart so din't give much thought.



mandarpalshikar said:


> @sumonpathak -  Why go for i5-2500k ? It wont give us PCIE 3.0 support, right ? All 7xxx series from AMD and 6xx series from NV are PCIE 3.0 cards. So until we have a Ivy Bridge processor, we wont be able to exploit PCIE 3.0 bus.
> Agreed that 3570K does not give more than 5% increase in performance so 2500K owners should not think about upgrading to 3570k but for building new rigs 3570K is recommended as cost difference is only 2K. So IMO lovedonator should go for i5-3570K for pairing with Z77 mobo.
> 
> AOC 2353PHz is available for 13K in local markets now. Using it for last 4 months now... no issues encountered as of now. 3D functionality is provided by Tridef software which functions better with AMD cards.


Valid point about the processor. The AOC 2353PHz is not available locally for me.Any online link?


----------



## vkl (Aug 22, 2012)

@lovedonator

Intel i5 2500k - 12.5k
Asus P8Z77 V - 15.5k
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 2 DDR3 - 3K
Corsair carbide 400r - 4.5k
Asus DRW-24B5ST - 1.1k
Corsair GS600 -	4.6k or Seasonic S12ii 520w - 4k
Logitech MK200 - 0.7k
OCZ Vertex4 128GB - 8k or Corsair 120GB Force GT SSD - 8.2k
MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC -24k 
BENQ G2420 - 10k
CM Hyper212evo - 2.1k
Total~86k

Asus P8Z77 V has a wifi chip on it.
No point of PCIe3.0 here as PCIe2.0 does not bottleneck hd7950 in gaming.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

vkl said:


> @lovedonator
> 
> Intel i5 2500k - 12.5k
> Asus P8Z77 V - 15.5k
> ...



Thanks. Although I'm not going to use Logitech MK200 with my gaming PC. The Graphic Card is too expensive as of now. No speaker is included so after buying Speaker and good Gaming Keyboard and mouse I'll overshoot the budget.
I'm aware that all the present Graphic card don't even utilize the full potential of even PCIe 2.0 let alone 3.0/ But all the modern SSDs do and that makes a difference.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 23, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @sumonpathak -  Why go for i5-2500k ? It wont give us PCIE 3.0 support, right ? All 7xxx series from AMD and 6xx series from NV are PCIE 3.0 cards. So until we have a Ivy Bridge processor, we wont be able to exploit PCIE 3.0 bus.
> Agreed that 3570K does not give more than 5% increase in performance so 2500K owners should not think about upgrading to 3570k but for building new rigs 3570K is recommended as cost difference is only 2K. So IMO lovedonator should go for i5-3570K for pairing with Z77 mobo.


he better invest the 2K on good cooling because


PCI 3.0 brings no noticeable gain in FPS
 Example:​


[*=1]*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/HD7970/HD7970-69.jpg
[*=1]*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/HD7970/HD7970-68.jpg
[*=1]*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/24.html
[*=1]*vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html

2.IVY is a pain to OC on air(trust me you will know about t gradually )

its better if he buys a kickass cooler like HOC 40 or D14​
and unless you are using top of the line pci SSd you wont see a difference...and those ssd's cost an arma and leg and probably you firstborn


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Thanks. Although I'm not going to use Logitech MK200 with my gaming PC. The Graphic Card is too expensive as of now. No speaker is included so after buying Speaker and good Gaming Keyboard and mouse I'll overshoot the budget.
> *I'm aware that all the present Graphic card don't even utilize the full potential of even PCIe 2.0 let alone 3.0/ But all the modern SSDs do and that makes a difference*.




Many currently available SSDs are bottlenecked by sataII but are fine with sataIII.And all the H67/H77/Z77/Z68/P67/B75 etc. have sataIII except h61 and older boards.
PCIe has nothing to do with this unless you use PCI-e SSD.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> he better invest the 2K on good cooling because
> 
> 
> PCI 3.0 brings no noticeable gain in FPS
> ...





vkl said:


> Many currently available SSDs are bottlenecked by sataII but are fine with sataIII.And all the H67/H77/Z77/Z68/P67/B75 etc. have sataIII except h61 and older boards.
> PCIe has nothing to do with this unless you use PCI-e SSD.



So confused about the processors. Aarrggghhhhhh Mind saying 2500K and heart saying 3570k(just because it's the latest technology  ) Tell me what if I decide not to overclock my PC? Then should I go for the 3570k? Is 3570k in no way better than 2500k except for integrated graphics?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 23, 2012)

its not better...just a rehash on a smaller die 
take the 2500K..be happy


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

@lovedonator

i5 3570k is not that much faster than i5 2500k.It runs hotter and overclocks lesser than i5 2500k.
Unless you want to use the faster quick sync(intel's video transcoding engine) of i5 3570k which is faster than the quick sync implementation in i5 2500k,i5 2500k is a better value for money.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> its not better...just a rehash on a smaller die
> take the 2500K..be happy





vkl said:


> @lovedonator
> 
> i5 3570k is not that much faster than i5 2500k.It runs hotter and overclocks lesser than i5 2500k.
> Unless you want to use the faster quick sync(intel's video transcoding engine) of i5 3570k which is faster than the quick sync implementation in i5 2500k,i5 2500k is a better value for money.



OK,i2500k it is. @sumonpathak,the link you gave in your first post has some components listed at WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: Have you ever purchased something from there? I've never heard about this site and I can not find those components at the same price in any other website.



sumonpathak said:


> its not better...just a rehash on a smaller die
> take the 2500K..be happy





vkl said:


> @lovedonator
> 
> i5 3570k is not that much faster than i5 2500k.It runs hotter and overclocks lesser than i5 2500k.
> Unless you want to use the faster quick sync(intel's video transcoding engine) of i5 3570k which is faster than the quick sync implementation in i5 2500k,i5 2500k is a better value for money.



OK,i2500k it is. @sumonpathak,the link you gave in your first post has some components listed at *mdcomputers.in/ Have you ever purchased something from there? I've never heard about this site and I can not find those components at the same price in any other website.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

IMO.... You are bulding an 80K rig... dont think about saving 2k... go with the latest components.

Not everybody is hardcore overclocker . I've never used a 2500K but I've got 3570K running at 4.2GHz always... can crank it up to 4.4 GHz with ease... this too on just CM Hyper 212 Evo with 2 Fans. What else do you need as a Gamer (not as enthusiast overclocker) ? *Get 2500K if you are aiming at sky-high overclocks beyond 4.8GHz* . IMO for new rig use 3570K instead of 2500K  . 3570K consumes less power as well. I dont see any reason why anyone would choose SB over IB for a new system build when pairing with Z77 chipset.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> its not better...just a rehash on a smaller die
> take the 2500K..be happy





mandarpalshikar said:


> IMO.... You are bulding an 80K rig... dont think about saving 2k... go with the latest components.
> 
> Not everybody is hardcore overclocker . I've never used a 2500K but I've got 3570K running at 4.2GHz always... can crank it up to 4.4 GHz with ease... this too on just CM Hyper 212 Evo with 2 Fans. What else do you need as a Gamer (not as enthusiast overclocker) ? *Get 2500K if you are aiming at sky-high overclocks beyond 4.8GHz* . IMO for new rig use 3570K instead of 2500K  . 3570K consumes less power as well. I dont see any reason why anyone would choose SB over IB for a new system build when pairing with Z77 chipset.


I'm like a see-saw now  OK,will think about it. Meanwhile what about the Graphics Card? The suggested 7850 enough or should take the leap and buy 660ti?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

i5-2500k.
No need to waste 2k for _*no*_ extra features/gain.
I bought a new system a month ago and was in the same dilemma as you are. Go for i5-2500k.
2k is a lot.

Keyboard:
Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Logitech G105
Both are out of production but totally vfm. Search in local shops.

CPU Cooler:
Hyper 212 EVO will be enough for your needs. Think no more.

Mouse:
Logitech G400

Motherboard:
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO / P8Z77M-PRO

PSU:
Corsair GS 600 
Seasonic S1211 620W

DVD Drive:
Any. Everyone has different experiences with different brands

RAM:
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 2 DDR3

SSD & Monitor:
Don't cheap out on this. Research a lot. Will help in the long run.

Rest of the stuff:
No idea


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> i5-2500k.
> No need to waste 2k for _*no*_ extra features/gain.
> I bought a new system a month ago and was in the same dilemma as you are. Go for i5-2500k.
> 2k is a lot.
> ...


 I wont find anything locally in this godforsaken city. And if I find something it will be highly overpriced. So I'll have to look for other keyboards. 
As for the SSD I've decide not to buy it and use my Seagate 1TB HDD for now.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

Despite the higher-than-expected cost and higher operating temperatures, the Core i5-3570K is a worthy successor to the Core i5-2500K. It's noticeably faster, more power efficient, has a more powerful IGP and combined with a Z77 chipset motherboard, will offer far more features too.
Bit-tech.com review


The Intel Core i5-3570K processor represents a logical replacement for the popular Core i5-2500K that's found a home in many an enthusiast and system integrator system.
Run the Core i5-3570K at stock speeds/voltages and it provides the best bang-for-buck in the £150 space.
hexus.net review


The new Intel Core i5 3570K has everything that made its Core i5 2500K such a winning CPU. Per core performance is the best you can buy.
A great chip, but Core i5 2550K and i5 2500K owners have nothing to worry about.
techradar.com review


Unfortunately, the unusually high temperatures found during overclocking beyond 1.3V is most likely partly caused by this new process. This doesn't pose too much of a concern as a decent CPU air cooler can still handle overclocks within the 1.2-1.3V range with decent results and those who wish to push Ivy Bridge CPUs much further will be experienced extreme overclockers with LN2 cooling. Average performance tuners also don't really need to adjust secondary voltages as much anymore, compared to previous generation CPUs, since the memory controller can handle higher clocks.
hightechlegion review


Bottom line is.... 
1. If you have a 2500K already dont see 3570K as competition but as a worthy succesor and hold on to 2500K till next gen CPUs come. 
2. If you are building a new rig go for 3570K as it is the successor to 2500K.
3. 3570K consumes less power at idle
4. Temperature factors in only in case of overclocking with Higer voltages.
5. If software support gets available in next 6 months it would be really awsome to see a video of say BD quality being ripped for your phone in just a matter of 10 minutes with use of Quicksync.


*I am in no way criticising 2500K... its a great processor (no questions asked) but 3570K is its worthy successor and while building new rig 3570K is the way to go.
*2k is not at all a higher premium for getting current generation procy. Ultimately you decide how much you value the 2k cost factor.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

OK Guys,these are the components *I have finalized* and going to order tomorrow-
Processor-Intel i5 3570K
Motherboard-Asus P8Z77-M Pro
Ram-2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz cl9
PC Case- Corsair Carbide 400R
PSU- GS600
Heatsink-CoolerMaster Hyper212 Evo
Mouse-Logitech G400

*Jury is still out on the following*-
Graphic card- Is the 7850 enough or I should spend 6k more and get a 7870?
Monitor
A nice keyboard which I can purchase online

*I'm really grateful for all the help I have received till now. If not for you guys I would surely have had no Idea what to purchase. You guys are the greatest.*


----------



## Aesir (Aug 23, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> he wont be gaming at over 1080p..so a 7850 will be enough.



Not at all. 7850 will NOT run Crysis 1/2, Metro 2033, GTA 4 , Skyrim with ENB and mods at Ultra at 1080p at more than 40 fps. Take Crysis 2 for example. With the DX11 and High texture update, Crysis 2 will run at 35-45 fps at Ultra on a 7850.  Better should be expected from a 80k computer.



sumonpathak said:


> *Component**Product**Price (rs)*ProcessorIntel i5 2500k13000
> MotherboardAsus P8Z77-M Pro12932
> Ram2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz cl92548
> Graphics CardMsi HD7850 Power Edition OC16600Hard Drive1tb Western Digital Cavair Blue5406Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1114
> ...



OP- Use the 1TB harddisk you already have for now. My suggestion is to hold back on the SSD, get cheaper mouse and keyboard for the time being, and fit a ZOTAC Nvidia 670 Amp Edition for 30k in there. Assuming you go with this build ^^, it should now cost you around 83-84k. Within your budget and with a much better graphics card, that can run Crysis 2 at an average of 63 FPS easily, as a reference.

EDIT: Just saw that the 670 amp edition is now 33k on Flipkart. A week ago it was 30.2k. Prices fluctuate a lot from site to site and time to time. Keep looking and see if you can find a 670 Amp for ~31k. It will max out any present game at 1080p Ultra @ 60+fps and you won't have to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> *Jury is still out on the following*-
> Graphic card- Is the 7850 enough or I should spend 6k more and get a 7870?
> Monitor
> A nice keyboard which I can purchase online



*Montior:*
Last time i checked with smcinternational Dell U2312HM sold for 15k shipped. If ur budget is tight, then go for any 24" TN panel monitor (benq,Dell,Samsung)
which cost around 10-12k max.

*GPU:*Badass Gaming PC needs Badass video card (HD7870 or higher)


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

takemein said:


> *Montior:*
> Last time i checked with smcinternational Dell U2312HM sold for 15k shipped. If ur budget is tight, then go for any 24" TN panel monitor (benq,Dell,Samsung)
> which cost around 10-12k max.
> 
> *GPU:**Badass Gaming PC needs Badass video card* (HD7870 or higher)



This I agree upon. Will see what I can do.Will fit a 7870 at least in my budget.

Tell me one thing,do SMCinternational ship all over India?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes they do ship all over India AFAIK.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes they do ship all over India AFAIK.



Thanks


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

@lovedonator 
If you are going for hd7870 better opt for hd7950.MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC is only 2k more than MSI R7870 Twin Frozr.
There is significant performance difference between hd7950 and hd7870.For gaming better GPU is more important.Upcoming titles would be more demanding.
From a gaming point of view you can opt for i5 2500k instead of i5 3570k and invest the saved money on a better GPU.HD7950 would be better in the longer run.
You would get noticeably better performance(frame-rates) with a better GPU rather than if you opt for i5 3570k instead i5 2500k.
If one opts goes from hd7870 to hd7950 then he gets ~15% better gaming performance for 9% increase in price.
Whereas if one goes from i5 2500k to i5 3570k then he gets ~5% better cpu performance for ~15% increase in price.
i5 3570k is only a choice if you want the faster quick sync(quick sync with i5 2500k is fast enough though).


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

vkl said:


> @lovedonator
> If you are going for hd7870 better opt for hd7950.MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC is only 2k more than MSI R7870 Twin Frozr.
> There is significant performance difference between hd7950 and hd7870.For gaming better GPU is more important.Upcoming titles would be more demanding.
> From a gaming point of view you can opt for i5 2500k instead of i5 3570k and invest the saved money on a better GPU.HD7950 would be better in the longer run.
> ...


Th core clock of MSI 7950 you have mentioned above is 830Mhz whereas MSI 7870 twinfrozr has 1050 MHz core clock. Does that affect performance? I can not find reviews of the card you have mentioned.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

vkl said:


> @lovedonator
> If you are going for hd7870 better opt for hd7950.MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC is only 2k more than MSI R7870 Twin Frozr.
> There is significant performance difference between hd7950 and hd7870.For gaming better GPU is more important.Upcoming titles would be more demanding.
> From a gaming point of view you can opt for i5 2500k instead of i5 3570k and invest the saved money on a better GPU.HD7950 would be better in the longer run.
> ...



^^ This but with one correction -> price of HD7950 is more than 25k now.

*Attn!!Customer/Visitor's
Due to latest fluctuation in Forex($). Kindly confirm current pricing/stock for any item before making the payment.*


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Agree about the fact that OP should opt for 7950 rather than 7870. 7950 in the price bracket of 7870 are stock designs...I'm not sure about their perfromance but still the chip is far more better than that on 78xx series and you'll be future proof for 3 years. Ultimately for gaming once you get beyond 40 to 50 FPS rates, it doesn't matter how much more you get. That matters for benchmarks though.
I dont agree to compare performance-price ratio of a GPU to that of a CPU. At the end of the day its not my 2K to invest in new generation CPU and contribute in evolution process. 
@OP - you are the one to decide. And come-on you are getting a rig for 80K right ? + or - 3 to 4k wont matter.

And BTW 7950 is a overclock monster... see my overclock in my singautre. Opt for 7950 even if you see less core frequency than 7870 because it has a superior chip core and many other additional features such as more transistor count. Just check out the specification on AMD site and compare them.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

The Twinfrozr version of 7950 by MSI is not available in India I think. Can not find it any where.



mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Agree about the fact that OP should opt for 7950 rather than 7870. 7950 in the price bracket of 7870 are stock designs...I'm not sure about their perfromance but still the chip is far more better than that on 78xx series and you'll be future proof for 3 years. Ultimately for gaming once you get beyond 40 to 50 FPS rates, it doesn't matter how much more you get. That matters for benchmarks though.
> I dont agree to compare performance-price ratio of a GPU to that of a CPU. At the end of the day its not my 2K to invest in new generation CPU and contribute in evolution process.
> @OP - you are the one to decide. And come-on you are getting a rig for 80K right ? + or - 3 to 4k wont matter.
> 
> And BTW 7950 is a overclock monster... see my overclock in my singautre. Opt for 7950 even if you see less core frequency than 7870 because it has a superior chip core and many other additional features such as more transistor count. Just check out the specification on AMD site and compare them.


Which brands' 7950 you will suggest?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ Prices of 79xx series have suddenly increased in last 2 days... I mean we were expecting a price drop and now this increase. lol


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

The point here is better gaming performance.When moving from i5 2500k to i5 3570k one won't get better gaming performance as one would get from moving from hd7870 to hd7950.

@ takemein
Check the link in my post.It was 24k at the time I posted.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

Would have receommended this -
Asus AMD HD7950-DC2 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

But the price should be at least 2k less. I got it from Flipkart only for 25560. The price they are quoting right now is for TOP edition. All the 7950 on flipkart, primeabgb & theitdepot are above 27k now.


Update -

Pick any cooler... DirectCUII, TwinForzr, IceQ... all are badass.

*Ops I missed the link from vkl. *Go for it... eyes closed.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

vkl said:


> @ takemein
> Check the link in my post.It is 24k at the time I posted.





mandarpalshikar said:


> Update -
> 
> *Ops I missed the link from vkl. *Go for it... eyes closed.



Guys....list price in SMC is not current price. Tht's why they clearly stated "*Kindly confirm current pricing/stock for any item before making the payment*."

@mandarpalshikar --> BTW ur 3-slot Asus HD7950 is one hell of a MONSTER card lol


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Would have receommended this -
> Asus AMD HD7950-DC2 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> But the price should be at least 2k less. I got it from Flipkart only for 25560. The price they are quoting right now is for TOP edition. All the 7950 on flipkart, primeabgb & theitdepot are above 27k now.
> ...


The link by vkl has a MSI 7950 with stock cooler(single fan)


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> The link by vkl has a MSI 7950 with stock cooler(single fan)



Yes and the FLipkart link is not a TOP Edition (HD7950-DC2) but sold for 27k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ True. Thats what I am thinking about... but not sure how this stock cooler will perform. Its fan is positioned damn in the middle and not at the back which usually helps cooling with stock coolers by throwing hot air out of the cabinet.
Call SMC and get the current price from them. If its beyond 26k then go for 7870 or wait for some time and hope for some price drop.

@takemein - thx. Will be trying to push core colock beyong 1100MHz tommorrow morning by upping the voltage to 1.2... lets see how the beast responds to it.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ True. Thats what I am thinking about... but not sure how this stock cooler will perform. Its fan is positioned damn in the middle and not at the back which usually helps cooling with stock coolers by throwing hot air out of the cabinet.
> Call SMC and get the current price from them. If its beyond 26k then go for 7870 or wait for some time and hope for some price drop.
> 
> @takemein - thx. Will be trying to push core colock beyong 1100MHz tommorrow morning by upping the voltage to 1.2... lets see how the beast responds to it.



I've seen some tests,the stock cooler goes to around 80-85 Celsius on load and that too when they had a room temperature of 22 degree Celsius. God knows what will happen in Indian Summer. No way I'm going for that. Going to order rest of the components and wait for a few days to decide on Graphics Card.


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

^^Even with stock cooler that would overclock past 1000MHz.At such a low price point one won't get custom cooler version cards unless price drops take effect.
80-85 degree Celsius at load is normal.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Even with stock cooler that would overclock past 1000MHz.At such a low price point one won't get custom cooler version cards unless price drops take effect.
> 80-85 degree Celsius at load is normal.



80-85 degree Celsius on a room temperature of 22 degree. I don't have AC in my room and think what will happen in summer when the temperature is more than 45 degrees here. I know at that price point I won't get a custom cooled card. Let me think about it.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> 80-85 degree Celsius on a room temperature of 22 degree. I don't have AC in my room and think what will happen in summer when the temperature is more than 45 degrees here. I know at that price point I won't get a custom cooled card. Let me think about it.



HIS 7950 Fan (Reference) - Roundup 6x Radeon HD 7950 2012 - Tom's Hardware - YouTube
HD7950 reference design acoustic performance LOL


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

takemein said:


> HIS 7950 Fan (Reference) - Roundup 6x Radeon HD 7950 2012 - Tom's Hardware - YouTube
> HD7950 reference design acoustic performance LOL



SOB! I am not getting that reference model for sure.

None of the custom cooled 7950s are available anywhere(for the right price) and the price difference of 10k between the 7870 and 7850 is not justifiable for me. I think I'll go with the MSI 7850 Power Edition(for 16K only) and overclock the s**t out of it and then add one more 7850 in future to my rig.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 23, 2012)

OP please read my post on the last page at the bottom. From what I read, a 670 GTX Amp edition can fit in your budget and there's nothing like it. 60+ fps in all present games @ 1080


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

Aesir said:


> OP please read my post on the last page at the bottom. From what I read, a 670 GTX Amp edition can fit in your budget and there's nothing like it. 60+ fps in all present games @ 1080



It's 33k. I would have to compromise on a lot of other stuff. I know it's super awesome but too expensive.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 23, 2012)

7850 CF's gonna kick ass


----------



## havoknation (Aug 23, 2012)

Hold on for a while.. Prices of 7 series will go down.. and FYI.. Dell U2312 prices has increased a lot.. Best VFM TFT is Benq G2420HD @ 10.4k


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hold on for a while.. Prices of 7 series will go down.. and FYI.. Dell U2312 prices has increased a lot.. Best VFM TFT is Benq G2420HD @ 10.4k



How long I have to wait for the price cut? My hands are itching for shooting some terrorists and my ears are desperate to hear Fus Ro Dah


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

We are not at all sure about the time period when price cuts will get implemented in India. Infact you can contribute to gamer community in India by buying 7950 or 7970 at the current prices. That way stocks with dealers will get reduced and then they will give a thought to reducing prices. 

Go for 7850 as of now... Pair it with another in future


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> We are not at all sure about the time period when price cuts will get implemented in India. Infact you can contribute to gamer community in India by buying 7950 or 7970 at the current prices. That way stocks with dealers will get reduced and then they will give a thought to reducing prices.
> 
> I would love to contribute but my budget does not allow that
> Yeah,I will stick with 7850 I think.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys was thinking to order ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com instead of the P8Z77-M Pro. Better for overclocking and much better sound chipset from the reviews I've read. What say?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2012)

you are from MP right why cant you come to Hyderabad,AP and buy because here at Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad you can buy the following config at the best possible prices along with PCI WIFI Card for 700 INR.

CPU-	        Intel Core i5 3570k-	        15200
MB-	        ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-	        9500
GPU-	        Sapphire HD7850 2GB DDR5-	15500
HDD-	        WD Black 1TB SATA3-	        6800
CASE-	        Corsair 400R-	                4000
PSU-	        Corsair GS600 PSU-	        4000
DVD-RW-	Asus 24B3ST-	                1100
RAM-	        Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 MHz-   	3400
MONITOR-	Dell 22inch LED - ST2220L-	7900
KB COMBO-	Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logitech G400 = 1950+1450
COOLER-	CM Hyper 212 Evo-	        2100
SPEAKERS-	Logitech Z313 2.1 Spkrs-	1650
TOTAL-	74350

You can contact Mr.Raghu of Arun Computers on this number:9849457428. CTC stands for Chenoy Trade Center.This is in Secunderabad.Ok.I have bought the exact same rig and I am not facing any issues so far from Mar2012.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

bavusani said:


> you are from MP right why cant you come to Hyderabad,AP and buy because here at Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad you can buy the following config at the best possible prices along with PCI WIFI Card for 700 INR.
> 
> CPU-	        Intel Core i5 3570k-	        15200
> MB-	        ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-	        9500
> ...


Travelling to Hyderabad and then bringing all the components back from there is quite a task you know.
And aside from the Case and PSU all the other components are almost the same price as online.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 26, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hey guys was thinking to order ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com instead of the P8Z77-M Pro. Better for overclocking and much better sound chipset from the reviews I've read. What say?



take it....one of the best mATX u can find....


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

Ordered these components from flipkart. 
 Hunt for the rest of the things is on.


----------



## Myth (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new components. 
Put up the complete setup list here,so people can suggest cheaper online prices and you(and we) can also have a checklist of sorts.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> Congrats on the new components.
> Put up the complete setup list here,so people can suggest cheaper online prices and you(and we) can also have a checklist of sorts.



Thank You.
Here is the list of remaining things-
Power Supply-Corsair GS-600 (Can not find on any of the sites.)
Corsair Carbide 400 R-Will order tomorrow from here CORSAIR CARBIDE CC-400R . Would be glad if I can get a response about the quality of this site as they have only depositing money and cheque as payment option.
MSI Radeon 7850 Power Edition-Will order tomorrow from smcinternational
Microsoft Sidewinder X4- Will order tomorrow from primeabgb
Have not decided on the Monitor and Speaker yet. Suggestions are welcome. Maximum of 14k for both combined.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 26, 2012)

MD is ok.....if u face any probs....PM me...


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> MD is ok.....if u face any probs....PM me...



OK..thanks


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 26, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> take it....one of *the best mATX u can find*....



Absolutely !!!! Using it for 3 months now. It has all the features of normal ATX mobos and plus additional things. Only limiting factor is number of Intel SATA ports is only 4 (2x6gbps & 2x3gbps) but this is expected as its mATX format. You can plug in your optical drives to ASMedia sata ports and use Intel ones for HDDs. (intel 3gbps ports will give more speed than ASMedia 6gbps ports). Plus it has Thunderbolt header as well for future expansion.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Absolutely !!!! Using it for 3 months now. It has all the features of normal ATX mobos and plus additional things. Only limiting factor is number of Intel SATA ports is only 4 (2x6gbps & 2x3gbps) but this is expected as its mATX format. You can plug in your optical drives to ASMedia sata ports and use Intel ones for HDDs. (intel 3gbps ports will give more speed than ASMedia 6gbps ports). Plus it has Thunderbolt header as well for future expansion.



Thanks for the info on the ports. Glad to know I made a good choice. 

Guys,I can't decide on the Monitor and Speakers. Please help. Max 12K for 24" inch non 3d monitor and 2k for a 2.1 speaker.(obviously for Gaming)


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 26, 2012)

@ lovedonator

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Best GPU you can get for 25k now !!!!


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ +1 for that


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

takemein said:


> @ lovedonator
> 
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> Best GPU you can get for 25k now !!!!





mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ +1 for that


Wish I could buy it. But I have Case,PSU,Monitor,Speaker,DVD Drive and Keyboard still to buy. My total will come to around 90K if I buy it


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Ordered these components from flipkart. View attachment 6604 Hunt for the rest of the things is on.


LOL u  Didn't hide ur Email ID


Spoiler



theds@live.com


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL u  Didn't hide ur Email ID
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Didn't need to. My email id is a public contact info. It's on my profile detail here,on facebook,everywhere.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

Overpriced mouse man.. cudda gotten it for 1.6k or so


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ He bought Logitech G400 for 1.4k.. right ? Which one are you pointing to ? Did I miss something ?


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 27, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Overpriced mouse man.. cudda gotten it for 1.6k or so





mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ He bought Logitech G400 for 1.4k.. right ? Which one are you pointing to ? Did I miss something ?



I know yaar,it was 1.8k 2 days ago b4 my purchase. Price got raised and it was not available in my local market.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ He bought Logitech G400 for 1.4k.. right ? Which one are you pointing to ? Did I miss something ?


No man.. he got it for 2,095.
check a few posts above



lovedonator said:


> I know yaar,it was 1.8k 2 days ago b4 my purchase. Price got raised and it was not available in my local market.


Ahh well bad luck
After purchase dont think much or u wil be in depression.
I learned it the hard way


----------



## Xai (Aug 27, 2012)

G400 is retailing for 2K now. Went shopping Saturday @ Logitech store in E-Mall, Chadni Chawk Kolkata for a G9x. Apparently prices of a lot of components have gone up (again?!).


----------



## vkl (Aug 27, 2012)

For hd7870 this is a good deal
Sapphire HD 7870 HDMI OC Edition at 20k


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 29, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> No man.. he got it for 2,095.
> check a few posts above
> 
> 
> ...


 I never think about doing things. No regrets. 

OK guys,bought the Case(Carbide 400),PSU GS 600 and Speakers(creative Inspire something). Trying to convince my dad to lend me 10k so I can go for the Sapphire 7950. Tell me one thing guys,If I do buy it will the Corsair GS 600 will be enough for the whole rig?


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

^^Corsair GS600 is more than enough for your rig(with a single hd7950).


----------



## Myth (Aug 29, 2012)

This thread is so long, takes time to find what your rigs consists of 
Put it in your signature. 
The 7950 can run on 500w without any OCing. 
gs600 is sufficient.
Someone should confirm the power requirement if gpu,cpu are OCed.


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

Even an overclocked hd7950 can be handled by his system specs with a GS500 or any other good PSU.
i5 3570 TDP =77W When overclocked it will draw a bit more.
hd7950 TDP=200W hd7950B=225W When overclocked it will draw more power.
B=boost (after new bios).
For surety you can look at this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/160142-need-new-graphic-card-20k-25k.html#post1705246
So with GS600 there is no problem at all.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 29, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Corsair GS600 is more than enough for your rig(with a single hd7950).



Thanks.



Myth said:


> This thread is so long, takes time to find what your rigs consists of
> Put it in your signature.
> The 7950 can run on 500w without any OCing.
> gs600 is sufficient.
> Someone should confirm the power requirement if gpu,cpu are OCed.





vkl said:


> Even an overclocked hd7950 can be handled by his system specs with a GS500 or any other good PSU.
> i5 3570 TDP =77W When overclocked it will draw a bit more.
> hd7950 TDP=200W hd7950B=225W When overclocked it will draw more power.
> B=boost (after new bios).
> ...


OK,thanks both of you. Now let's hope my Dad gives me that extra 10k 

I have ordered the *Sapphire 7950*. YYeeeeessssssss!!!!!! On cloud 9 .OK,all orders are complete now,waiting for the components to arrive. Thank You guys,I would have not purchased such 'Badass" components for my PC without your suggestions. I fu**ing love you guys. 

Hey guys,as far as I understand my motherboard(*Asus MaximusV gene*) does not have inbuilt WiFi. Please suggest a good WLAN card for enabling WiFi.

And yeah one more thing,Corsair Carbide 400R comes with *3 fans*. Do I need to *buy more?*


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

Post prices and names of components together please. Would help the readers 
Finally how much did you spend?


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 29, 2012)

@lovedonator --> Congrats on ur HD7950 purchase.....Badass card ....you'll love it.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 29, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Post prices and names of components together please. Would help the readers
> Finally how much did you spend?


Once I receive all the components I'll start a new thread with the configuration and images in the Showoff thread.Spent around 87K



takemein said:


> @lovedonator --> Congrats on ur HD7950 purchase.....Badass card ....you'll love it.



Thank You  All thanks to you for pointing it out to me.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 30, 2012)

@lovedonator - For WLAN you have 3 types of choices

1. Get an Intel mPCIE wifi card ordered from ebay Global Easybuy (its safe... I'ver done it)... will cost you 1.3 + custom/octroi taxe (whcih would be around 300). You can fit this one in the 
    Combo card you get with MVG and fit it on your mobo itself.
    (NEW) Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG mPCIe WiFi Wireless Card (Rs. 1353)

2. Get an interanal PCIE Wi-fi card. Something like the below link. Check at your local retailers.
    iBall 150M PCI Wireless Adapter - Lan Card | Network Nic | Flipkart.com

3. Get an USB wifi adapter.
    Asus USB-N10 EZ N Network | Usb Adaptor | Flipkart.com


And yes... that 7950 is really really badass.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @lovedonator - For WLAN you have 3 types of choices
> 
> 1. Get an Intel mPCIE wifi card ordered from ebay Global Easybuy (its safe... I'ver done it)... will cost you 1.3 + custom/octroi taxe (whcih would be around 300). You can fit this one in the
> Combo card you get with MVG and fit it on your mobo itself.
> ...



Tahnks


----------

